#  > Geral >  > Análises Técnicas >  >  Produtos ubiquiti linha ac.

## Diolmir

Olá pessoal estou usando nanostatios m5 16 Db como ap, e nos clientes uso a Ubiquiti Litebeam 23 Db, esta funcionando muito bem. Porem agora surgiu um ap novo Litebeam Lbe-5ac- 16 db 120º. acredito que com a linha Litebean vai ficar 100% o problema vai ser se eu quiser ligar uma nanoloco ou uma Airgride nesse novo Ap, sera que vai funcionar pelo ap ja ser Ac? Andei pesquisando muito sobre a linha AC, mas em nem um lugar me diz se posso comunicar os produtos que não são AC com a linnha nova ac. Aguem pode dar uma ajuda, tenho medo de comprar todo equipamento e não ser compatível...

----------


## FabianoMartins2

Se o AP for da linha AC, basta usar firmware 8.x pra frente, e nos clientes, mesmo sendo padrão N (maioria dos casos, nano m5, airgrid...), basta usar firmware 6.x pra frente que eles vão interoperar normalmente.

----------


## Diolmir

Bha amigo obrigado pela informação, vou por o firmware e vou testar.

----------

